# Does TiVo Transfer & Roxio Video Player still work after an upgrade to OSX Yosemite?



## Photo_Joe (Feb 18, 2014)

I just found this post by a Roxio Forum Admin on the Roxio Community Forum; Macintosh Applications; Toast 12.

Rox-Ralf, posted on 22 October 2014 - 07:05 PM, "Toast 12 is currently not compatible with MAC OS Yosemite. I will update you once a patch or update has been released."

http://forums.support.roxio.com/topic/104311-tt12-on-yosemite/

I haven't upgraded to OSX Yosemite, but I am guessing that Toast 11 doesn't work if Toast 12 is not compatible. I do wonder it the TiVo Transfer & Roxio Video Player apps work?

Earlier today I inquired....

Does TiVo Transfer & Roxio Video Player still work after an upgrade to OSX Yosemite?

Has anyone that uses the TiVo Transfer and the Roxio Video Player apps/programs upgraded their Mac to OSX Yosemite? If so, do the apps/programs still work.

The versions of TiVo Transfer & Roxio Video Player that I use was part of the instal package for Toast Titanium 11. There is a Toast Titanium 12, but it does not include the TiVo Transfer app/program. On the Roxio Support Forum for Toast 12 I read that you can transfer an older version of TiVo Transfer onto a computer using Toast 12. This still doesn't tell me if this will work with OSX Yosemite.

The TiVo Transfer app/program does not recognize the Roamio line of products, so I now use kmttg to transfer recorded content off of my TiVo's. kmttg is a much better program to use to transfer content off of the TiVo.

I have some transferred content that is still in a .TiVo format. With the TiVo Transfer app/program I can view the recordings and information about each show. With Roxio Video Player app/program I can play the .TiVo files on my computer without converting the files to another format.

Does anyone know if there any other "viewers" and / or "players" that will allow me to view a folder of .TiVo files, the date recorded and the synopsis information and then to play a .TiVo file on my computer?

Mac compatible programs would be what I am looking for, but I would also be interested in programs for Windows machines that I could run in a virtual machine within OS X, using Parallels Desktop or VMware Fusion.


----------



## VMMan (Apr 10, 2008)

I upgraded to Yosemite when it first came out and have kept current with the updates as they came up. Last week I had no problem with TiVo Transfer from Toast 11 Titanium but now it refuses to transfer from my TiVo to my Macbook Pro. It starts up, shows me what's on my TiVo, and seems to start the copy but when I go to the 'Active Transfers' window it appears to be copying but it stays at 0K copied no matter how long I wait. I don't know why it stopped since no updates have been added to Yosemite since last week.

The Roxio Video Player still works.


----------



## VMMan (Apr 10, 2008)

TiVo Transfer suddenly started working and then it stopped again. Just for the hell of it I restarted my TiVo Series 2 and Transfer worked again. Sometmes a filetransfer will stop before it completes, leave the file and start the transfer again, it will usually add on to the file. Play back the file completely to make sure it's correct. the transfer may need to be started several times.


----------

